# Buckingham Palace



## oldman (Aug 26, 2015)

Visited London last week. Here is a picture of Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Raven (Aug 26, 2015)

Hope you enjoyed the visit oldman.  That's a great picture and the flowers look beautiful.
I will never have the opportunity to go there so thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pam (Aug 26, 2015)

Hope the room was to your liking. 

Nice photo.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 26, 2015)

Well,  It sure *is*  a palace. Nice pic.


----------

